# SMOK Vape Pen Plus 0.25ohm Coils



## NelsonNever (26/9/17)

Perhaps some one out there can help me. I have my 'SMOK Vape Pen Plus' that I decided to use again and started looking for some coils. I did find coils that looks exactly the same namely the "SMOK Vape Pen 22 Coils" except it is a 0.3ohm coil instead of a 0.25ohm. All was well until I realized it doesn't actually fit snug and is now leaking like a sob. Besides leaking it also doesn't heat proper due to the lower resistance so it is a very cool and unpleasant vape.

Does anyone know where I can find the 0.25ohm coils please.


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

Welcome to the forum @NelsonNever 

Have moved this thread to the "who has stock" subforum so vendors can respond directly here to help you out in finding those 0.25 ohm coils.

Hope you get what you looking for and hang in there


----------



## NelsonNever (26/9/17)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @NelsonNever
> 
> Have moved this thread to the "who has stock" subforum so vendors can respond directly here to help you out in finding those 0.25 ohm coils.
> 
> Hope you get what you looking for and hang in there



Thank you for the help! Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

NelsonNever said:


> Thank you for the help! Much appreciated.



Pleasure

Am just hoping the vendors or other members can point you in the right direction


----------

